# Bubba the Love Sponge Re-Signed!



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

2 Years... It's a good start to a good day.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

thestaton said:


> 2 Years... It's a good start to a good day.


This is the best news of the day!It's about time Sirius did the smart thing!Even Howard called in at around 10:15 to tell eveyone that Bubba had a 2 year contract.Thanks to all the Bubba Army.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pfueri said:


> This is the best news of the day!It's about time Sirius did the smart thing!Even Howard called in at around 10:15 to tell eveyone that Bubba had a 2 year contract.Thank to al the Bubba Army.


I have heard of Bubba and how much he was liked. But what channel is he on? I think the people have finally got Sirius XM's attention, but now the question is will enough people come back to give Sirius XM the money they need?


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Dolly said:


> I have heard of Bubba and how much he was liked. But what channel is he on? I think the people have finally got Sirius XM's attention, but now the question is will enough people come back to give Sirius XM the money they need?


on sirius it's 101 for bubba and 100 for howard


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pfueri said:


> on sirius it's 101 for bubba and 100 for howard


I was going to ask if bubba was like howard, but then thought what a stupid question--no one else is like howard :lol: No wonder I have just heard of bubba I have XM only.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Dolly said:


> I was going to ask if bubba was like howard, but then thought what a stupid question--no one else is like howard :lol: No wonder I have just heard of bubba I have XM only.


sign up for the Best of Sirius and you will have him.


----------

